
Ask HN: Disqus alternatives - GaiusCoffee
zKillboard just turned off disqus comments because of &#x27;hijacking screens&#x27; according to the dev, Squizz.<p>What are the alternatives to Disqus?
======
KajMagnus
This was actually asked 5 days ago :-) Here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15511297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15511297)

I'm developing a new alternative, this year 2017, called EffectiveDiscussions:
[https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-
comments](https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-comments) (the website is
not ready, there'll be a video + images). Open source, & hosted $2 / month.
DEMO: Scroll down to the bottom here: [https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-
embedded-comments](https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-comments). There
are new ideas — look here: [https://www.effectivediscussions.org/-32/how-
hacker-news-can...](https://www.effectivediscussions.org/-32/how-hacker-news-
can-be-improved-3-things)

What does "hijacking screens" mean? And what is a killboard :-) I googled for
"zKillboard" and Google says "zkillboard.com is a killboard". The website
looks like some ranking table for a game?

------
david927
Kayia.com - still in early Beta

~~~
KajMagnus
kayia.com times out. [https://www.kayia.com/](https://www.kayia.com/) works
though — but the website says _"A Better Database ... Kayia is relational,
like SQL, but accessed via ... like you would with MySQL"_ — this seems like
off-topic to me?

